# Convert bilge blower for boat to work in a house?



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

You might wish to try our sister site http://www.diychatroom.com/

This site is intended for professional electricians.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for understanding Hollow. :thumbsup:


----------

